# best way to get close to turkey



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i am fairly new to turkey hunting and want to know some strategies. thanks :sniper: :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

If your thinking stalking, forget it. The best way to get close to a turkey , is to let the turkey get close to you. Camo up and wait it out, either calling or waiting in a spot frequented by turkeys. Years ago when a buddy a I were terrible caller we'd flush birds to each other. That'd sometimes work in the fall but more often then not they would pass by out of range. The only real way and by far the most rewarding is to call a tom in during the spring season. Grab a call and start practicing, it really isn't that hard just remember less is more when starting out. You can successfully kill a bird with just the basic yelp note. Good luck and take the calling approach you'll be happier in the end.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Like this:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I watched this exact video before hunting this past weekend. I thought to myself that this was the dumbest looking hunting method I had ever seen. Nevertheless, I saw a tom and his group of hens out in the middle of a field this weekend, and decided to give it a try. I got within about 45 or 50 yards when the tom saw the tail fan. Once he saw it, he came trotting right at me to 10 yards.

I don't know if this will work all the time, or I just happened to luck out, but I will definitely try this again!


----------

